# The old chap taught hom a great deal, mind you



## galois

que quiere decir mind you aqui?

The old chap taught hom a great deal, mind you; and they say he had a great wish for him.


----------



## gengo

Fíjate/recuerda que el viejo le enseño mucho, y dicen que tenía grandes esperanzas para él.

You can make that sound better.


----------



## MHCKA

Ten en cuenta que el viejo le enseñó mucho y dicen que el tenía grandes planes para él.


----------



## capials

galois said:


> que quiere decir mind you aqui?
> 
> The old chap taught hom a great deal, mind you; and they say he had a great wish for him.


  The old chap taught them or him a great deal ,mind you.
Now :-to have a  great wish for him. Note that this is not English .Either you look at the text again or something is wrong.
As for the meaning of ,mind you ,it is used in English to stress the merit of  the old man ,in this case.

*mind you  *en dictionario*    la verdad es que*


----------



## gengo

capials said:


> Now :-to have a  great wish for him. Note that this is not English .Either you look at the text again or something is wrong.



I disagree, and it sounds fine to me.  I have a great wish for my sons, that they grow up to be good people.  Nothing wrong there.


----------



## capials

gengo said:


> I disagree, and it sounds fine to me.  I have a great wish for my sons, that they grow up to be good people.  Nothing wrong there.


On reflexion you are right ,although at first blush it sounds strange.Also strictly the thread aims to explain *mind you *.Would you like you handle that?


----------



## gengo

capials said:


> Also strictly the thread aims to explain *mind you *.Would you like you handle that?



I and MHCKA already have.  See above.


----------



## eli-chi

galois said:


> que quiere decir mind you aqui?
> 
> The old chap taught him a great deal, mind you; and they say he had a great wish for him.


Otra versión: "El anciano..., considéralo; y dicen que tenía grandes aspiraciones para él.

P.S. *galois: *¿Podrías poner algo más de contexto en tus preguntas, o darnos una idea de la situación?
Thank you, *gengo!*


----------



## eddietaif

"El anciano..., *oye*, y dicen que..."


----------



## MHCKA

No sé si aspiraciones se use en otro sentido diferente a estos que expone el DRAE:

*aspiración**.*
(Del lat. _aspiratĭo, -ōnis_).

*1. *f. Acción y efecto de *aspirar* (‖ atraer el aire a los pulmones).
*2. *f. Acción y efecto de pretender o desear algún empleo, dignidad u otra cosa.
*3. *f. En la teología mística, afecto encendido del alma hacia Dios.
*4. *f._ Fon._ Sonido del lenguaje que resulta del roce del aliento, cuando se emite con relativa fuerza, hallándose abierto el canal articulatorio.
*5. *f._ Mús._ Espacio menor de la pausa y que solo da lugar a respirar.

Me parece que como palabra, aspiraciones está más emparentada con anhelos.


----------



## eli-chi

MHCKA said:


> No sé si aspiraciones se use en otro sentido diferente a estos que expone el DRAE:
> 
> *aspiración**.*
> (Del lat. _aspiratĭo, -ōnis_).
> *2.*_f. *Acción* y efecto *de* pretender o *desear* *alguna* empleo, dignidad u otra *cosa*._
> 
> Me parece que como palabra, aspiraciones está más emparentada con anhelos.


¡Esa era exactamente mi idea!  Eso es lo que creo que son los "wishes". 
El anciano tenía deseos de que "él" (aquel a quien enseñó mucho y de quien se está hablando) alcanzara grandes cosas.


----------



## MHCKA

No discuto que esa sea la idea central de la frase; no obstante, creo que el uso de aspiraciones es "interno", _intransitivo_... Como lo veo:

*Yo tengo aspiraciones* de ser Director Técnico de la Unidad de Inteligencia de la Policía Ambiental de mi país... ese es mí sueño, yo aspiro a ser algo.

Yo tengo la ilusión, la esperanza, la expectativa, el plan, el sueño, el anhelo de que mi hijo practique atletismo en la prueba de los 400m, pero yo no puedo aspirar por él...yo espero que él sea algo y él tendra sus propias aspiraciones...

Yo no puedo tener aspiraciones para otra persona que no sea yo. Lo cual creo que le cambia el sentido a la frase.

EDIT: espero que no suene a que estoy molesto... no es la idea.


----------



## gengo

MHCKA said:


> *Yo tengo aspiraciones* de ser Director Técnico de la Unidad de Inteligencia de la Policía Ambiental de mi país... ese es mí sueño, yo aspiro a ser algo.
> 
> Yo tengo la ilusión, la esperanza, la expectativa, el plan, el sueño, el anhelo de que mi hijo practique atletismo en la prueba de los 400m, pero yo no puedo aspirar por él...yo espero que él sea algo y él tendra sus propias aspiraciones...



I can't comment on the Spanish, but what MHCKA says does apply to English.  I have my own aspirations, but I have hopes, etc., for others.  The same applies to the word ambitions.  I have ambitions for myself, but not for others.


----------



## eli-chi

MHCKA said:


> No discuto que esa sea la idea central de la frase; no obstante, creo que el uso de aspiraciones es "interno", _intransitivo_... Como lo veo:
> 
> *Yo tengo aspiraciones* de ser Director Técnico de la Unidad de Inteligencia de la Policía Ambiental de mi país... ese es mí sueño, yo aspiro a ser algo.
> 
> Yo tengo la ilusión, la esperanza, la expectativa, el plan, el sueño, el anhelo de que mi hijo practique atletismo en la prueba de los 400m, pero yo no puedo aspirar por él...yo espero que él sea algo y él tendra sus propias aspiraciones...
> 
> Yo no puedo tener aspiraciones para otra persona que no sea yo. Lo cual creo que le cambia el sentido a la frase.
> 
> EDIT: espero que no suene a que estoy molesto... no es la idea.


¡Ah, sí! Ahora entiendo tu punto.  Tienes razón.  Las aspiraciones son anhelos personales.  ¡Gracias por hacérmelo ver! 

P.S. Revisando la pregunta, me di cuenta de dos cosas: 1) Que, al parecer, *galois* tiene su propia versión de esta parte. 2) Que es "*a *great* wish".*


----------



## eli-chi

gengo said:


> I can't comment on the Spanish, but what MHCKA says does apply to English.  I have my own aspirations, but I have hopes, etc., for others.  The same applies to the word ambitions.  I have ambitions for myself, but not for others.


 Sí, aplica para el español.  Hasta ahora, me quedo con tus "esperanzas".  Pensaré, a ver si encuentro algo distinto.


----------



## chileno

Mind you = lo creerías/tómalo en cuenta


----------



## eddietaif

En españa:
Mind you = Oye


----------



## SydLexia

What about:

"..hay que decirlo, ...."  ??

syd


----------



## Mate

galois said:


> *¿Q*u*é* quiere decir mind you aqu*í*?
> 
> The old chap taught him a great deal, mind you; and they say he had a great wish for him.


Una sugerencia:

Hay que decir/reconocer que el viejo (amigo) le enseñó muchas cosas, y dicen que tenía una gran esperanza puesta en él.


----------



## eddietaif

También me sirve, todo lo que sea una exclamación para llamar la atención del interlocutor subrayando lo que viene después, me sirve.
Como: ¡Eh!, ¡Hay que decirlo!, ¡Oye!, etc.


----------



## eddietaif

Mateamargo said:


> Una sugerencia:
> 
> Hay que decir/reconocer que el viejo (amigo) le enseñó muchas cosas, y dicen que tenía una gran esperanza puesta en él.



sí, pero eso ya estaba suficientemente explicado, a mi parecer, lo que faltaba por dilucidar era precisamnte la primera pregunta del hilo



> que quiere decir mind you aqui?


----------



## SydLexia

eddietaif said:


> sí, pero eso ya estaba suficientemente explicado, a mi parecer, lo que faltaba por dilucidar era precisamnte la primera pregunta del hilo


But "Hay que decir/reconocer..." is the 'mind you' (the rest is a bonus)

syd


----------



## mijoch

Mind you.

It's always seems to me to express mild surprise at a favourable outcome from something routine/boring/unpleasant.

"It rains a lot here. Mind you, the grass is nice and green"

"Twenty years working in that company. Mind you, I payed off the mortgage, and that's great.

"Sin embargo" seems close, but maybe there's something closer.

M.


----------



## Mate

eddietaif said:


> sí, pero eso ya estaba suficientemente explicado, a mi parecer, lo que faltaba por dilucidar era precisamnte la primera pregunta del hilo





SydLexia said:


> But "Hay que decir/reconocer..." is the 'mind you' (the rest is a bonus)
> 
> syd


Es como lo interpretó Syd. Perdón si no fui claro.


----------



## eli-chi

SydLexia said:


> What about:
> 
> "..hay que decirlo, ...."  ??
> 
> syd


¡Sí! Es muy buena, y ad-hoc.


----------



## mijoch

Yes---"hay que decirlo" works.

I was preparing my post and didn't see syd's post until mine appeared!

M.

Hi. Mateamargo

I did see your post. It just didn't sink in.


----------



## mijoch

Hi.

From...Learning English.....BBC

An extract. "mind you" can replace "however".

Is "sin embargo" a faithfull translation of "however"?

M.


----------



## eli-chi

mijoch said:


> Hi.
> 
> From...Learning English.....BBC
> 
> An extract. "mind you" can replace "however".
> 
> Is "sin embargo" a faithfull translation of "however"?
> 
> M.


Yes, it is.  But I don´t think it fits here. 
I think "you know" or "see" could be better.  But "..., hay que decirlo" is the best, in my opinion.


----------



## eddietaif

¿Que tal? "El viejo le enseñó mucho y, mira, dicen que..."

In this case, for me, "mind" is a verb in imperative tense, and thus can be translated as I've done.


----------



## gengo

eddietaif said:


> ¿Que tal? "El viejo le enseñó mucho y, mira, dicen que..."
> 
> In this case, for me, "mind" is a verb in imperative tense, and thus can be translated as I've done.



Yes, but it refers back to the first part of the sentence (about the teaching), not the second, which is what the "mira" refers to in your version.  That is, the speaker is telling the other person not to forget that the old man did do something good.


----------



## Glamdoll

I could never translate it. I do have a slight idea of what it means.. but it's such a difficult phrase!


----------



## mijoch

Hi everybody.

I recognise the validity of "hay que decirlo/hay que reconocerlo" and have learnt from this.

I understand that "mind you" is used to introduce a phrase in contrast with the previous one, and can be replaced with "however/sin embargo". I posted a couple of examples.

I don't see this structure in the thread starter, unless it's something like "He's old. Mind you/however, he taught him."

So--the thread starter seems strange to me, but if the "mind you" is replaced with "however", I don't think the essential meaning would change.

Don't know what more to say really.

M.


----------



## eddietaif

I thnk I see it now. It would be like "El viejo le enseñó mucho, eh,..." like remarking the first phrase.


----------

